# Legendary Club (Cancun palace/Hard Rock Hotel) (2012)



## Lavendar

About 10 days ago, in Mx, I was with the sales agent forcing me to buy time share. I refused since I had a fixed week with Royal Resorts.  They offered to buy it for US10,000.00 in return to get into their program. That caught my attention since I have been trying to sell my Royal Haicenda week (studio)for the past 2 yrs.  They made me sign the papers with Global trading who will buy my timeshare. They said Cancun Palaces/Had Rock Hotel are not timeshares but you buy into membership. That interested me as I would not have to pay maintenance fee.  I paid 2000.00 more to get into their membership as they call it.

Question: a) do anyone know anything about Global trading or legandary club and if they will buy it or will I be holding the timeshare from Royal resorts?

b) At the sales presentation, the lady said I could buy a a room and if I had extra people the 2nd bedroom would be free, called play match week.  It was not spelt out in the contract as I assumed the 40 play match week meant what she said.  Found out two days ago,it is not so.  Ihad to pay for the week plus the 2nd bedroom would cost 699.00.

c) does any one know of Legandary Club (Cancun Palace, Hard Rock Punta Cana, HRock in Playa and Puerta Vallarta all inclusives). However, thru RCI I could get hotel non inclusive rooms.

Can they be trusted? Your advice would be greatly helpful.


----------



## pjrose

Ummmm.....sorry to sound kind of hard, but you weren't *forced* to buy a timeshare or anything else and they didn't *make* you sign anything.  

I don't know anything about these companies, and can't answer your specific questions, but the issues sound all-too-familiar.  

Do a search of this forum on TUG to see what others may have posted.  Also Google; you may find specific information elsewhere.


*Nothing they said counts.  Only what is written in the contract(s) counts.
*
Exactly what is in the contract about buying your RH membership?  DID they buy it?  Did you sign over your RH membership agreement to transfer title to them?  *If not, they did not buy it, you own it, and you are responsible for the MFs.*

Does it say they will attempt to sell it on your behalf?   *Then you will continue to own it and are still responsible for the maintenance fees. * 


*My suspicion is that you just bought yourself a $2,000 membership to something that may or may not be useful to you, and that you still own your RH week.
*

As you are having second thoughts, check the contract(s) and see what is written about cancellation.  Call them and tell them you want to cancel and would like a refund.  Don't ask for the sales office, ask for customer relations or something along those lines.  They may try to sweeten the deal by offering you something else, maybe even for an upgrade charge.  Be firm and say no thank you, we just need to cancel this.  

If you used a credit card, file a dispute with your CC company, on the grounds that some of the promises were not in the contracts.  It might or might not work.

In the worst case, it looks like you are out $2,000.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel

Hi Lavendar-
We are Palace members. This resort is the former Cancun Palace. Hard Rock has bought in to Palace and is rebranding several of the Palace resorts. If you buy into the Hard Rock, your membership is called legendary club, you have access only to those resorts you mentioned. My membership is grandfathered in, so I still have access to the Palaces and the Hard Rocks. This rebranding is new. Moon Palace Punta Cana was the first to change to a Hard Rock. Cancun Palace just changed this January.

My advice to you is to read all of your paperwork carefully. They will only honor what's in writing, NOT WHAT A SALESMAN SAID! Personally, I LOVE the Palace Resorts. We have always had wonderful vacations there. The service is excellent, the accomodations great, fun entertainment staff, top shelf drinks, and the food is decent. We go to Palace for only about $400-$500 less than you can book a week on a travel website,but it's worth the price of the membership for me because of the perks I get. 

See what is included in your membership. I do not know what is being offered with the new memberships. We received free weeks and free airfare when we bought in, so we figured our initial investment was a "wash". If you get free upgrades, free excursions, free massages at the Spa,or golf,  it was probably worth the $2000. 

Also- we have vacationed both at Hard Rock Punta Cana and Adventura(which I believe the Cove side is being rebranded). Both resorts are very nice.
-Deb


----------



## Lavendar

*need advice as to what to do...next*

I did buy into Legendary club.  I tried to book a week for April for two friends (families).  One b/room for 3000.00 and the 2nd b/room for 699.00 but they will not book it for me.  I called reservations numerous times and kept me waiting for 25-40 mins on the phone. I wrote to the sales manager (american) and he did not do anything to help me. It does not mention in the contract that I cannot book for others.  Is that true for those who know about legendary (Cancun palace) that the member must use it only? They just ignore me.
They bought my timeshare for 10K thru Global trading.  I checked with RCI and they did not forward my name as they should.  Now I am planning to wait to see if Global trading with send me papers to sign them over to them.  I do not plan to do so until my name is forwarded to RCI exchange to be able to use their services.  I paid downpayment 1150.00 and set up to pay them 40.00 monthly for 38 months.  If they do not keep their side of the contract can I cancel monthly payments? May be someone can shed some light how to deal with this problem.
Lavendar


----------



## Explorer7

Lavendar said:


> I did buy into Legendary club.  I tried to book a week for April for two friends (families).  One b/room for 3000.00 and the 2nd b/room for 699.00 but they will not book it for me.  I called reservations numerous times and kept me waiting for 25-40 mins on the phone. I wrote to the sales manager (american) and he did not do anything to help me. It does not mention in the contract that I cannot book for others.  Is that true for those who know about legendary (Cancun palace) that the member must use it only? They just ignore me.
> They bought my timeshare for 10K thru Global trading.  I checked with RCI and they did not forward my name as they should.  Now I am planning to wait to see if Global trading with send me papers to sign them over to them.  I do not plan to do so until my name is forwarded to RCI exchange to be able to use their services.  I paid downpayment 1150.00 and set up to pay them 40.00 monthly for 38 months.  If they do not keep their side of the contract can I cancel monthly payments? May be someone can shed some light how to deal with this problem.
> Lavendar




My niece just purchased the same deal about 2 weeks ago. I am curious to see if the purchase of you old timeshare was actually executed and if the deal turns out to be legit.  So far I have seen very little feedback anywhere online about this deal.


----------



## cyberpitboss

Explorer7 said:


> My niece just purchased the same deal about 2 weeks ago. I am curious to see if the purchase of you old timeshare was actually executed and if the deal turns out to be legit.  So far I have seen very little feedback anywhere online about this deal.


*
I traded in my timeshare last October 2011 and the transfer was finally completed by Global in May of this year. The main holdup was on my end as my resort did not sent the release to Global. We finally did an 3 way call to Avalon and all went well. Now I have no more maintenance fees! ;-)*


----------



## LeeB

*HRC*

You bought into a great program. Much like the earlier post, we have grandfathered memberships to HR and Palace. We just this week finished our 3rd trip to Punta Cana and inked another deal for more weeks to our membership. You have nothing to worry about and the company is solid. The reservations take some getting used to but you will figure it out with some patience. Happy Travels.


----------



## Lizespinal

*Legendary*

We just signed a contract with Legendary but unfortunately misplaced the contract. We have no contact information. Does anyone have a number or a website off the contract that they can provide me with.  I need to get a new copy if my contract.  Thanks!


----------



## NLynch57

*Legendary Contact Info*



Lizespinal said:


> We just signed a contract with Legendary but unfortunately misplaced the contract. We have no contact information. Does anyone have a number or a website off the contract that they can provide me with.  I need to get a new copy if my contract.  Thanks!



My wife & I are Palace Resorts members and just got back from Aventura Spa Palace.  While we were there, we got the Legendary pitch, and since they offered to buy our other TWO timeshares (with $2600 total maintenance fees annually), we accepted their deal to join Legendary - primarily to get RID of our annual maintenance fees. They are such a nuisance and just keep increasing every year.

To contact Legendary, call 888-558-5685 (if you are in the US or Canada).  Or email to memberservices@legendary-club.com

Wish you all the best!


----------



## Explorer7

Explorer7 said:


> My niece just purchased the same deal about 2 weeks ago. I am curious to see if the purchase of you old timeshare was actually executed and if the deal turns out to be legit.  So far I have seen very little feedback anywhere online about this deal.



Turns out my niece's timeshare was never purchased and they somehow got out of the deal.


----------



## Zumatan

*Legendary*

We bought our weeks years ago when the resort was only Palace Resorts & we have unlimited golf ( plus lots of other the usual stuff they now offer).   Our weeks can be willed to our children & never expire so the fact that the resort is now upgrading to the Hard Rock is wonderful!!   My husband and I have always had amazing experiences there.    We bought over 100 weeks at the time and maybe need to get rid of a few now.  but we are still thinking about it how many.    We as part of founding members membership have the best packages that you just can't get anymore.       But I do recommend this place for anyone who is considering it.


----------



## vani2a

Hi


----------

